# Warriors and Warlocks in Silicon Valley



## Ryan_Singer (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I'm looking at starting out a saturday Warriors and Warlocks game in Silicon Valley. I will GM, and I have 1 player signed up already. Anyone interested?

I am planning on letting the players collaboratively influence the world based on their own character design. If your character is religious, you get to design the god and church. If your character is part of an organization like a Thieves Guild or a Mage Guild, you describe the guild, the structure, and some of the major personalities. Feats like Contacts, Connected and Minions are encouraged and will draw from organizations you design!

The basic thrust of the story so far is that the glue that holds the players (and their respective organizations) together is a mutual hatred of the current King. Maybe he persecutes your religion, controls access to magic, chops the hands off thieves, whatever. I will design the King and the Kingdom based around the needs to make the PC's hate him and want to replace him. The game will be at the Cinematic tier until you manage to topple his rule, and then will be epic as you try to repair, rule and protect the kingdom you conquered!

Any thoughts?

--
Ryan Singer


----------

